# Need Help Identifying Era – SamChully Ho Delivery Bike



## cuonawv (Mar 9, 2015)

Being at the right place at the right time yielded me a very clean, old delivery bike.   I'm still not certain it's not a repop based on the cleanliness, so I'm hoping someone on the board could shed some light on what I just bought. 

Before the bombardment of jokes about the rear rack - yeah, I know it isn't original or nice to look at..


Thanks in advance.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 9, 2015)

Super cool. I've seen one other, ~20 years ago, and it was "old" then. The guy that had it brought it back used from Korea when he was in the Navy in the 1960s.
This one looks pretty recent, but still pretty cool! 
Here's a wiki:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samchuly


----------



## honico (Dec 28, 2015)

*Yep, Great bike--for guys with strong legs!*

Hey cuonawv

Was doing a Web search--as MY delivery bike needs new tires--and saw your post.  I have one identical....almost...to yours.
It also started out as a single speed--but switched it to 18 before I left from ROK in '88

SamChully still sells these--as they have since the 40's--locally. Only. They produce all other bikes in large qty to ship overseas, but these are for local consumption only.  Its common to receive one or buy one after retirement. Its common for the oldsters to use them for pin money making deliveries of just about whatever.  The rack on yours is similar to stock but for the high bar has been cut short; normally ~24" tall. Also mine was made from flat stock, not rebar.  But, very Korean in execution!  The single generator (left side) is stock, 6v --I think I still have spare bulbs if you want them. The right was somebody elses good idea I guess. 

 Look closely at the seat post. Is there a tiger on that upper sticker? If so, it may be Kodori !! (The tiger) --the symbol of their '88 Olympics and bought after then. Mine does. 

The frame stand is a little odd--mine was made from flat iron--so may be older (circa Nov '87).  To see much of the lever parts rusty but the rims shiny tells me it may not all be original...but who cares. I bent several mountain biking on mine near TaeBaek san. The best thing I ever did was ditch those crazy non-Presta Presta valves for Schraders. Those tiny rubber sleeves about drove me nuts. 

The seat is stock (and very uncomfortable (as a guy...) -Its missing the slide lock which mounted on the frame at the rear wheel. It was more of a parking brake as everything in Korea it seems is on a hill.  The rear tire is not stock.  I'm surprised it even fits! The flat-rim style of tire is intended to have tires with flaps that overlap, fully encompassing the tube. Its a primitive And Effective run-flat system. The bike has a rear-tire capacity of over 300 LBS.

That horiz bar (which you're likely



 using to pick it up with) is designed to be cut off.  Once thats done, a bit of fender (just below that bolt) is cut out.  A motor clamps in, supplying a little drive wheel to then drive the rear tire.  Has plenty of uumph to move you along up mild hills (if you keep peddling) or up to 20 MPh unloaded.  

I've been riding mine for 27 years on the Same Tires! But...the front is finally so cracked as to pick up too many shards and is about shot.  Not sure what to do about that but to call a shop and hope I can get ahold a guy who speaks my lingo and is willing to ship.  I tried this a decade ago...without much luck...

cheers

Art
//


----------



## honico (Sep 2, 2017)

Followup on my delivery bike.

I was unsuccessful at finding tires. So...started over. Scrapped everything but the frame, seat and the back-box. In this picture, its mostly done but for the actual 52v wiring and side-panels (to cover the triangle.) The second picture shows the new HV wiring box.

You can see it over on the forum at electricbike.com.

Contact me if you any of the old parts; wheels, fenders, levers, brackets...stuff... Pay for shipping and their yours.

cheers


----------



## honico (Oct 6, 2017)

Now that the "Black Rabbit" is on the road, here's a brief report: It Moves!! The link is a silly video of me taking a quick spin around the back lot. My range is more-than 70 miles (if kept at or below the legal on-road 20Mph and charged to 57.0v)  and 40 miles if ripping around town  

Best top speed "off road" is 38 (at 57.5v) , 42 with a tail wind; 30 nominally. Typical charge is 55~57V for best battery life/ number of charge cycles.

The only failure to date is the Electronic (solid state) disconnect from Luna. It lasted about a dozen cycles and is now latched 'on' all the time. Won't turn off. Security Fail. Now I find out from Scott the tech its only got a 90-day warranty (from date of purchase.) *Mfgr Fail* Maybe it doesn't matter if its only been wired less than a month; we'll see. Now I'm wondering about the rest of the components...like that humongo 24AH battery... 

AFN


----------

